# Non shedding and Cockapoo generations



## slemieux (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello,

We are looking in adopting our first Cockapoo before the end of the summer.

Is there more chance's of shedding if the Cockaopoo is a 2nd, 3rd or plus generation then a F1?

Thank you!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

from what i know is 2nd generation you have higher chance of atleast one pup having a more cocker coat. and shedding. 


but if you just make sure you are picking the curliest pup out of the litter then you should be ok, do you have an alegy to dogs have you spent any time with a cockapoo so see if you react, some people can react to the puppy but not the adult or visa versa.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

F1 is the most stable by far - though ALL Cockapoos do moult - though it is like Poodles - they actually moult INTO their coat as opposed to dropping hairs all over the place.

Anything after an F1 (whether it be F1b; F2; F2b; F3 etc etc etc) stands a chance of "The Granddad Effect" and it's possible that one or more pups in a litter can look more like a Poodle and/or a Cocker. 

The Cocker coat is straighter and therefore the hairs don't matt into the coat - thus they will be "shedding" coats.....You also get a dog that looks like a Cocker (or a Poodle) too ! 

Even F1 Cockapoos can have differing coat types and it is the straighter coated ones that can be easier to groom / brush.

If you look at Julia's Grooming of Buzz (on here) you can see a typical F1 "wavy ringlet" JD coat in action !

Stephen xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I breed f2s and by 4 weeks old its obvious hich puppy is the throwback( cocker type),its stands out a mile.Im always honest with new puppy owners but bi have seen f2 adverts stating all pups are non shedding,here is a pic of 2 pups from the same litter,as you can see its obvious which one has the grandfather effect


----------

